

Where art thou Rubyist? - joshwprinceton

Apparently Ruby developers are non-existent in NYC? We're about to raise a substantial Seed/Series A from top NYC investors/VCs - any lead/senior Rubyists in or looking to relocate to NYC, interested?<p>josh[@]goodcrush[.]com
======
dannytatom
There's quite a few: <http://nycruby.org/wiki/pages/Members>

